# How can I refund the money?



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

I got an offer Wednesday at this week, But when i scanning the package my phone has problems. I only canceled this delivery and left. Today I got the message that Amazon pay for me. I did not finish my job, I can not get this money. How can I return the money?


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

evangil said:


> I got an offer Wednesday at this week, But when i scanning the package my phone has problems. I only canceled this delivery and left. Today I got the message that Amazon pay for me. I did not finish my job, I can not get this money. How can I return the money?


So you accepted a block and went to the warehouse and tried to scan the packages but couldn't because your phone had problems. How did you cancel the delivery? Did you call support and they assigned the route to another person?

Also you can't return any money. Amazon will still pay out for a block even if you don't have a route to deliver.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

He basically didn't have any packages in his itinerary and left.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think DLA5 had an issue with the van drivers Weds ?. I pull for a 4hr. None of the pac's would scan. Someone came over and loaded my route from the lap top. 48 pac's. I knew leaving that I was lite a few pac's could of been 12-16 or so. Then I'm at a stop and no pac. Hmm... and the map had me going back and forth several times. Ok enough of that. did my own map and half way through the missing ones disappeared. 1 missort returned.

Point being, get help or get deactivated. Could be something simple like restarting the phone or refreshing the Intinerary.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Had a similar situation...dead car battery at warehouse after checking in. Told warehouse, contacted support, sent email. They still paid me and I followed up twice only to get autoreplies telling how to scan in and scan packages. 

Left it with one final email saying let me know if you want your money back....haven't hear back in a month.

Don't make a habit of it or you'll be deactivated, but good luck getting a reply


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Twice I have had issues where I got paid when I shouldn't have and I emailed them both times and got a response saying don't worry about it and thanks for your honesty. It's more bookkeeping hassle to reverse it than to just let you keep it. As long as you bring it to their attention you will be ok


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Something like that happened when I first started. I had 3 packages left and the app restarted and wiped everything from my itinerary. I was a noob so i didn't have a support number and email support was a joke (and still is). lol. I just took everything back to the station even though the last 3 stops were within 1000ft of me. lol. No chances.


----------



## Mastadivinity (Dec 14, 2016)

Phone support isn't much better lol.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

They won't take back the money, but it will go as a strike on your record. Don't know if it's worse/different than a regular no-show.


----------

